# welche Datenbank für Messwerte?



## Fohnbit (11. Jan 2015)

Hallo!

Ich muss Messwerte in eine DB dauerhaft speichern, die später per HTML dargestellt werden.
Ich möchte aber Werte kumulieren und es soll auf eine SD gespeichert werden.

Gibts da schon was fertiges?

Danke!


----------



## Tobse (12. Jan 2015)

SQLite


----------



## Thallius (12. Jan 2015)

MySQL, PostGres ... Such dir irgendwas aus


----------



## Fohnbit (14. Jan 2015)

Hallo!

Was wäre mit H2?
Kann ich die auf einer SD Karte betreiben und hat jemand eventuell ein einfaches Tutorial?

Danke!


----------



## dzim (14. Jan 2015)

Sieht gut aus. Sollte gehen, ja. Ich würde allerdings wahrscheinlich auch eher zu SQLite tendieren ( https://bitbucket.org/xerial/sqlite-jdbc ). Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------

